# تخطيط الصيانة - نظام اوامر العمل Maintenance Planning - Work Order System



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 أبريل 2009)

*المرفق فصل من كتاب " المدخل لأعمال الصيانة** "**،**للدكتور محمد عبدالله باشراحيل ، الطبعة الثانية**. وقد سبق وأن ارفقت الكتاب الطبعة الأولى واجزاء منه كملفات Power Point وايضا Word ، في مشاركات سابقة منها*
*المدخل لأعمال الصيانة*​
*تخطيط وجدولة الصيانة 2*​
*تخطيط وجدولة الصيانة *​
*ارجو من الأخوة المتصفحين بارك الله فيهم إبداء الملاحظات والمقترحات والإضافات للأخذ بها،،*​

*اخص بالشكر الأخ المهندس المثمر عبدالناصر عجوة على حثه وإهتمامه .*​ 
*اشكر جميع الزملاء المهندسين وغيرهم على ملاحظاتهم وآرائهم والتي لاشك لها المردود الإيجابي على مكونات ومحتويات ونوعيات المواضيع المطروحة وجودتها والتي امل ان ترتقي اكثر فأكثر ،، شكرا للقائمين والمشرفين والأعضاء في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وفق الله الجميع، والله من وراء القصد ،، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (15 أبريل 2009)

وعدت فوفيت فاوجزت فافدت لك خالص شكرى وتحياتى​هنا نقطة ربما حضرت جهزتها فى مكان آخر من محاضراتك انها بطاقة التحقق من المعدات المستخدمة فى الصيانة مثلا:
اسم الفنى :............................... اسم الماكينة :............................... التاريخ:...............ز
العدد المستخدمة فى الصيانة العدد بعد الصيانة ملاحظات

وهنا نكتب اسماء المعدات المستخدمة ثم مراجعتها بعدالصيانة حتى لاننسى قطعة بالماكينة او مكان العمل ثم ندون الملحوظات على العدد التى تم تجميعها مرفق نموذج 
طرفة ( سمعنا اكثر من مرة عن دكتور نسى المقص داخل بطن المريض فلو كان هناك بطاقة تحقق لمعداته المستخدمة ما ترك المقص ) شكرا استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## البخاري 19 (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير واكرمك في الدارين


----------



## شرشر (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل علي هذه المشاركة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أبريل 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> وعدت فوفيت فاوجزت فافدت لك خالص شكرى وتحياتى​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس عبدالناصر على هذه الإضافة المميزة ،، وفعلا لم اورد مثل هذا الجدول في محاضراتي او في_كتاب المدخل لأعمال الصيانة،،_ إلا انني نوهت عن العدد والأدوات في البند العاشر من الفصل الثاني( تخطيط الصيانة) في الكتاب المذكور ،، كما أحب ان الفت العلم الكريم بأن فصل التخطيط قد شمل على نموذج بطاقة معدة(ماكنة) غير ذلك الموجود بأوامر العمل وهو نموذج بطاقة تأريخ ماكنة ،، واعتقد انني ارفقته في المحاضرات ،، .​ 
اشكر لك طرفتك وهي حقيقة مهمة وقد يؤدي نسيان عدة او اداة (مفك ، زرادية) الى كسر ريش او امور تؤدي إلى خروج الوحدة او المعدة مما يؤثر سلبا على خط الإنتاج وخاصة إذا كانت حرجة.​ 




البخاري 19 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير واكرمك في الدارين


 
شكرا مرورك م.البخاري واكرمنا الله وإياك بالجنان.​ 


شرشر قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل علي هذه المشاركة


 
شكرا مرورك اخ شرشر وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 أبريل 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس عبدالناصر على هذه الإضافة المميزة ،، وفعلا لم اورد مثل هذا الجدول في محاضراتي او في_كتاب المدخل لأعمال الصيانة،،_ إلا انني نوهت عن العدد والأدوات في البند العاشر من الفصل الثاني( تخطيط الصيانة) في الكتاب المذكور ،، كما أحب ان الفت العلم الكريم بأن فصل التخطيط قد شمل على نموذج بطاقة معدة(ماكنة) غير ذلك الموجود بأوامر العمل وهو نموذج بطاقة تأريخ ماكنة ،، واعتقد انني ارفقته في المحاضرات ،، .​
> 
> اشكر لك طرفتك وهي حقيقة مهمة وقد يؤدي نسيان عدة او اداة (مفك ، زرادية) الى كسر ريش او امور تؤدي إلى خروج الوحدة او المعدة مما يؤثر سلبا على خط الإنتاج وخاصة إذا كانت حرجة.​


هذا ماتعلمناه منك استاذنا الفاضل وما ذلك الا نقطة فى بحر علمكم الكريم شكرا على التقدير والاهتمام


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أبريل 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> هذا ماتعلمناه منك استاذنا الفاضل وما ذلك الا نقطة فى بحر علمكم الكريم شكرا على التقدير والاهتمام


 
الله يسعدك م.عبدالناصر كم اسعدتني بكلماتك العبقة التي فاقت توقعاتي ولا ارى انني استحقها وجعل السعادة التي ادخلتها على قلبي في موازين عملك. وأسأله ان يجعلني عند حسن ظن إخواني المهندسين الأفاضل بالملتقى ، وان يرزقني ذلك تواضعا .لقد اثبت لي جميل الصفات التي تتحلى بها وحسن الخلق الذي تلبسه، اشكرك اخي القدير مرة أخرى ونفعنا الله بك  وبعلمك وجهدك .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أبريل 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> هذا ماتعلمناه منك استاذنا الفاضل وما ذلك الا نقطة فى بحر علمكم الكريم شكرا على التقدير والاهتمام


 
الأخ المهندس عبدالناصر: هلا سمحت لي بإستخدام جدول العدد والأدوات في كتابي ومحاضراتي،، مع شكري وتقديري.​


----------



## mohmmedrasmy (19 أبريل 2009)

ممممممممممممششششششششششششوررررر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


......................


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (19 أبريل 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس عبدالناصر: هلا سمحت لي بإستخدام جدول العدد والأدوات في كتابي ومحاضراتي،، مع شكري وتقديري.​


 
هذا سيكون شرف عظيم لى انوله من شخصكم الكريم وهو بالمرفقات مع نموذج لاصلاح المعدات خارج المنشأة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 أبريل 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> هذا سيكون شرف عظيم لى انوله من شخصكم الكريم وهو بالمرفقات مع نموذج لاصلاح المعدات خارج المنشأة


 
جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما فيه الخير وبارك فيك وفي جهودك وعطاءك .​


----------



## إسلام الخطيب (13 مايو 2009)

ما شاء الله بارك الله بكم ونفع بعلمكم المسلمين
أخوكم مهندس توكيد جودة بإحدى شركات الإنشاءات
وأنا بصدد إجراء بعض التعديلات بدليل عمليات الصيانة وإن شاء الله تكون معلوماتكم مفيدة لي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zxcvb_nm (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنى خيراوبارك الله لك ولأمثالك


----------



## william kamel (13 مايو 2009)

اشكرك جزيت الشكر والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 مايو 2009)

البخاري 19 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير واكرمك في الدارين


 

بارك الله فيك ووهبك مما تتمناه. ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 مايو 2009)

شرشر قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل علي هذه المشاركة


 

بوركت وعوفيت اخي الكريم وشرا مرورك​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 مايو 2009)

mohmmedrasmy قال:


> ممممممممممممششششششششششششوررررر


 
عفواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 مايو 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> 
> ......................


 

الله يجزيك بالخير مهندس ايمن وشكرا مرورك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 مايو 2009)

إسلام الخطيب قال:


> ما شاء الله بارك الله بكم ونفع بعلمكم المسلمين
> أخوكم مهندس توكيد جودة بإحدى شركات الإنشاءات
> وأنا بصدد إجراء بعض التعديلات بدليل عمليات الصيانة وإن شاء الله تكون معلوماتكم مفيدة لي وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
وفقك الله اخي المهندس إسلام وتخصصكم من التخصصات المهمة ، 
علما ان الجودة الشاملة يجب ان تطبق في جميع المجالات،
 متمنيا لك كل تقدم وشكرا مرورك العطر.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 مايو 2009)

zxcvb_nm قال:


> جزاك الله عنى خيراوبارك الله لك ولأمثالك


 

بارك الله فيك وجعلك من المفيدين لأمته ومشكور مرورك​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 مايو 2009)

william kamel قال:


> اشكرك جزيت الشكر والله يعطيك العافيه


 
العفو ويعطيك الصحة والعافية ومشكور مرورك ​


----------



## الفقشان (19 يونيو 2009)

الله يجزاك كل خير 

أشكرك صراحة ملفات مهمة وهي مفيدة جداً لي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يونيو 2009)

الفقشان قال:


> الله يجزاك كل خير
> 
> أشكرك صراحة ملفات مهمة وهي مفيدة جداً لي


 

بارك الله فيك 
وشكرا مرورك​


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله عنى خيراوبارك الله فيك ومشكور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يونيو 2009)

جمال ابراهيم قال:


> جزاك الله عنى خيراوبارك الله فيك ومشكور


 
اشكر مرورك مهندس جمال ابراهيم 
وبارك فيك.​


----------



## فيتامين (27 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخي :20:


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 يونيو 2009)

نسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اخى
نفع الله بك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يونيو 2009)

فيتامين قال:


> بارك الله فيك يااخي :20:


 


شكرا مرورك مهندس فيتامين 
جزاك الله خيرا.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يونيو 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> نسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اخى
> نفع الله بك


 
اللهم آمين ،
وشكرا مرورك مهندس العقاب 
وجعلنا وإياك من ساكني الفردوس​


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (29 يونيو 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> هذا سيكون شرف عظيم لى انوله من شخصكم الكريم وهو بالمرفقت مع نموذج لاصلاح المعدات خارج النشئة


 
ما شاء لله لا قوة إلا بالله , هكذا يكون التعاون بين المسلمين إخواني عبدالناصر ود.محمد


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع اكثر من رائع ... تحياتي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يوليو 2009)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> ما شاء لله لا قوة إلا بالله , هكذا يكون التعاون بين المسلمين إخواني عبدالناصر ود.محمد


 

_شكرا عل تعليقك وادعو الله ان يؤلف بيننا اجمعين _
_وان يجعلنا مفاتيح للخير مغاليق للشر._​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يوليو 2009)

الـــجـــوكـــر قال:


> شكرا جزيلا موضوع اكثر من رائع ... تحياتي


 

_اخي مهندس الجوكر شكرا مرورك _
_امنياتي لك بالتوفيق_.​


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (2 يوليو 2009)

thank you very much--------------------------------------------->


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 يوليو 2009)

محمد المعتصم بالله قال:


> thank you very much--------------------------------------------->


 _U R Most welcome _
_اخي مهندس محمد المعتصم بالله_​


----------



## محمود صفاالله (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## نوفلة (7 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً شكراً


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 يوليو 2009)

نوفلة قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً شكراً





> محمود صفاالله : شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيراااااا




_بارك الله فيكم اخوتي وشكرا مروركم_​


----------



## م. قصي (7 يوليو 2009)

جز\اك الله خيراً................


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (7 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل علي هذه المشاركة*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 يوليو 2009)

م. قصي قال:


> جز\اك الله خيراً................


 
بارك الله فيك مهندس قصي..........


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 يوليو 2009)

م محمد حمدى السيد قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 
العفو مهندس محمد..........................


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 أغسطس 2009)

ahmad-1976 قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل علي هذه المشاركة*​


 
شكرا مرورك مهندس أحمد 
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## engr.amin (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا دكتور محمد--- بحر من المعلومات الله يزيدك من علمه ويجعله في موازينك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أكتوبر 2009)

engr.amin قال:


> شكرا دكتور محمد--- بحر من المعلومات الله يزيدك من علمه ويجعله في موازينك


 
العــــــ بارك الله فيك ـــــــــفو
اللهم آمين... ونفعنا وإياكم بما نقرأ ونكتب.
وفقك الله وأحسن جزاءك.​


----------



## Securitysuite (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

securitysuite قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل.


 

وجزاك خير الجزاء أخي الكريم.​


----------



## hhhkhalil (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك احسنت


----------



## shadymoha (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خير*

نحن طلبة جامعه الازهرنستفيداستفاده بالغه من علم الدكتورمحمدباشرحيل وذلك من خلال دراستنالعلم ادارة الصيانه ونبعث له خالص التحيه والتقدير ويارب يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناته وننتظر المزيد من سيادته وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال:75:


----------



## عاشق الروح (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك د. محمد


واسال الله ان يجعل عملك دائما مكللا بالنجاح


جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## وائل عبده (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer sameer (1 يناير 2010)

إلى الأمام يا دكتور.........


----------



## midowahba (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً د.محمد وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يادكتور مواضيعك دائما مميزه ومفيده شكرا جزيلا


----------



## كيمو علي (3 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير واكرمك في الدارين*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يناير 2010)

hhhkhalil قال:


> شكرا لك احسنت


 


shadymoha قال:


> نحن طلبة جامعه الازهرنستفيداستفاده بالغه من علم الدكتورمحمدباشرحيل وذلك من خلال دراستنالعلم ادارة الصيانه ونبعث له خالص التحيه والتقدير ويارب يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناته وننتظر المزيد من سيادته وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال:75:


 
إخوتي وأبنائي المهندسين والطلبة
الحمد لله والشكر له على واسع فضله 
وفقكم الله .
والله إن هذه الكلمات أدخلت السرور والسعادة إلى نفسي..
وخفت ان يداخلني العجب .. فاسأله ان يكون كل ما نقدمه خالصا لوجهه الكريم.





​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يناير 2010)

عاشق الروح قال:


> بارك الله فيك د. محمد
> 
> 
> واسال الله ان يجعل عملك دائما مكللا بالنجاح
> ...


 
الأخ المهندس عاشق الروح
وجزاك كل خير .. وان يجعل ذلك خالصا له ..
وفقك الله.




​


----------



## judiayman (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا.


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور للجهد الذي تبذلة 

لدي ملاحظة بسيطة بخصوص المحاضرة المرفقة(الشكل رقم (2) نموذج امر عمل) وهي ان اوامر العمل التي تستخدم في المنشات الصناعية والتي على سبيل المثال نستخدمها في محطتنا(محطة توليد طاقة كهرومائية) يجب ان تحتوي على اجراءات السلامة وتامين الموقع من حيث الاجزاء الواجب عزلها قبل تنفيذ الصيانة من هواء مضغوط او قواطع دورة كهربائية وغيرها كذلك يتضمن وسائل الوقاية الواجب اتخاذها من معدات سلامة واشارات تحذيرية في الموقع وكل هذا يتم تسجيلة في امر العمل لكي يقوم قسم السلامة الصناعية باتخاذ هذه الاجراءات بالتعاون مع اقسام التشغيل.

بالاضافة الى ذلك يجب ان يتضمن امر العمل على فقرة تسمى التغييرات في امر العمل وهي عادة ماتستخدم في اوامر العمل الطويلة والتي تستغرق عدة ايام اذ تشمل هذه الفقرة التغيرات الحاصلة على فريق العمل كدخول اشخاص جدد او خروج اخرين من امر العمل .

ويجب ايضا ان تخصيص امر العمل بمعنى اخر نحن نستخدم مايسمى بامر العمل الميكانيكي او الكهربائي نظرا لوجود اختلاف في اجراءات السلامة لكل من النوعين.

مع الشكر والتقدير للمجهود الكبير من جنابكم 

بشار الراوي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 فبراير 2010)

م.بشار الراوي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا دكتور للجهد الذي تبذلة
> 
> لدي ملاحظة بسيطة بخصوص المحاضرة المرفقة(الشكل رقم (2) نموذج امر عمل) وهي ان اوامر العمل التي تستخدم في المنشات الصناعية والتي على سبيل المثال نستخدمها في محطتنا(محطة توليد طاقة كهرومائية) يجب ان تحتوي على اجراءات السلامة وتامين الموقع :28:من حيث الاجزاء الواجب عزلها قبل تنفيذ الصيانة من هواء مضغوط او قواطع دورة كهربائية وغيرها كذلك يتضمن وسائل الوقاية الواجب اتخاذها من معدات سلامة واشارات تحذيرية في الموقع وكل هذا يتم تسجيلة في امر العمل لكي يقوم قسم السلامة الصناعية باتخاذ هذه الاجراءات بالتعاون مع اقسام التشغيل:28:.
> 
> ...


 
مهندس بشار .. 
تختلف اوامر العمل من منشأة لأخرى وحسب طبيعة العمل .. 
ومتطلبات إدارات التشغيل والصيانة والسلامة وغيرها .
وهي كما يقال Tailored Made بمعنى علمي انها تصميم خاص .
الموجود في المحاضرة ،، بارك الله فيك مهندس بشار ،، ماهو إلا نموذج مصغر
لمعرفة كيفية إعداده..
هل تعرف ان هناك العديد من المؤسسات التي لديها نماذج بدائية جداً .. 
وقد لايكون هناك اي امر عمل البتة ،،وقد صادفت بعضها.

لدي نماذج أوامر عمل حديثة مصممة بالكمبيوتر CMMS ولكنها تخص 
شركات ولا أستطيع وضعها هنا.

شاكر لكم التوضيح .. 
والملاحظات القيمة التي ابديتموها.






وفقكم الله.​


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (11 فبراير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> _هل تعرف ان هناك العديد من المؤسسات التي لديها نماذج بدائية جداً ..:28:_
> _وقد لايكون هناك اي امر عمل البتة ،،وقد صادفت بعضها:28:._​
> شكرا دكتور للتوضيح وبالفعل هذا مانعاني منه في المنشات الصناعية هو عدم الالتزام بالضوابط في اصدار اوامر العمل الامر الذي ادى في بعض الحالات الى ضياع حقوق العاملين خصوصا عند حصول الحوادث والتي قد تؤدي الى اصابات خطير للعاملين او تلف للمعدات


----------



## eng_hanan2003 (12 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## Alaa Nofal (26 فبراير 2010)

المهندس الفاضل

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة
م علاء نوفل


----------



## wshrr (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يونيو 2010)

eng_hanan2003 قال:


> موضوع رائع


 


مشكورة مهندسة حنان 
موفقة بمشيئة الله سبحانه وتعالى.​


----------



## zizo_ppc (27 يونيو 2010)

_thank you very much_


----------



## رضا الشاهد (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير الف شكر


----------



## اسحاق عمان (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك :77:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 يوليو 2010)

اسحاق عمان قال:


> مشكور بارك الله فيك :77:


 
وبارك الله فيك ..
أخي المهندس إسحاق عمان .​


----------



## soft rain (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عنــــيد (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود


اخي الغالي انا اعمل في محطة توليد كهربائيه كفني ميكانيكي ولكني حاليا مخطط صيانه في قسم الميكانيكا


ارغب في الأستزاده في هذا المجال فياليت لو تتكرم بتوجيه النصائح من خلال خبرتك

ولو عندك برامج للمساعده في عملية التخطيط اكون لك شاكر وممنون


شكري موجه لادارة المنتدى على تفعيل اشتراكي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يونيو 2011)

كيمو علي قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير واكرمك في الدارين*​


 
المهندس كيمو علي 
وجزاك الله الف خير وأكرمنا وإياك بالدرجات العلى في دارر كرامته 
ويسر لنا طرق الخير.​


----------



## ziadzh (6 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر لك


----------



## Hythamaga (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Hythamaga (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## الفرح الهلالى (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

رائع انت في الصيانه 
مشكور


----------



## اسحاق عمان (15 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## ahmed2007star (15 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Hythamaga (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmod_yosry (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عماد ثليجة (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير ​


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (3 مايو 2013)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا كثيــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## سعيد معمل (4 مايو 2013)

ملف مفيد ومميز جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Processor (21 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## Abo mudrek (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم نقطتك جميلة جدا.. من المفروض قبل بدء الصيانه عمل تشيك ومن بعد لانتهاء بعد يعمل تشيك


----------



## Abo mudrek (28 مايو 2013)

اخواني الاعزاء ممكن اقدر اتعلم الاليمنت للمتورات والتوربينات وما هي الطرق المتبعه ولاساسيات للالايمنت .. وجزيتم خير


----------



## obada abu kenan (29 مايو 2013)

رائع


----------



## صلاح ثابت قريع (14 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا اخواني


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (17 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر...موضوع هايل


----------



## جرجس صابر (30 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## العربي غيور (3 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## fada. (5 يوليو 2013)

الشكر الموصول لك اخي العزيز


----------



## ALSADIK0093 (20 يوليو 2013)

مشكور اخي


----------



## eshibamegahed (29 يوليو 2013)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (1 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## رائدعبدالهادي (5 أغسطس 2013)

الى الدكتور الفاضل - محمد - ارجو منك شرح كيفيه عمل ميزانيه الصيانه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 أغسطس 2013)

الأخ رائد

تجد هناك فصلا في كتاب المدخل لأعمال الصيانة في فصل التكاليف طريقة احتساب ميزانية الصيانة 

وشكرا لاهتمامك.

المدخل لاعمال الصيانة ( للدكتور محمد باشراحيل ) 


كتاب " المدخل لأعمال الصيانة " للدكتور محمد باشراحيل ..Introduction To Maintenance Works د.محمد باشراحيل 64 الصفحات •12345678910...64 


رائدعبدالهادي قال:


> الى الدكتور الفاضل - محمد - ارجو منك شرح كيفيه عمل ميزانيه الصيانه


----------



## inmiza (15 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله thanks


----------



## nofal (26 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بدر الزمان فلاح (30 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## Ibrahim4946 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

با رك الله فيك دكتور باشراحيل ونفع بعلمك


----------



## علي محمد مسلم (3 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## tayebinfo (4 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس عبدالناصر​


----------



## audaa (4 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## audaa (4 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير مهندس ناصر


----------



## audaa (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اللهم امين يا رب العالمين


----------



## audaa (4 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## audaa (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مواضيع مهمه


----------



## audaa (4 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لكم لقبول مشاركتي


----------



## audaa (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا سعيد لانضمامي الى المنتدى الرائع


----------



## audaa (4 سبتمبر 2013)

وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## audaa (4 سبتمبر 2013)

تحياتي للكادر الجميع


----------



## audaa (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اتمنا ان اكون عند حسن الضن وان يوفقنا الله لكل خير


----------



## audaa (4 سبتمبر 2013)

وفقكم الله


----------



## audaa (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مواضيع مهمه فعلا


----------



## honey007 (12 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## لذة غرام (30 سبتمبر 2013)

جميل


----------



## mkamal6160 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## أحمد الشاويش (13 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بو ضاري (16 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ٍSaudi Engineer (19 أكتوبر 2013)

موُضوع الصيانةُ مُهم , الله يجزاك عنّا كُل خير ( د.محمد ) , تم التحميل وبأذن الله نستفيد مِما طرحت .


----------



## فهدالادهم (20 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_kamal_mech (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## badawi2 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## معاذ محمد نبيل (21 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## eng m7amed rady (22 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيد سيد علام (22 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكووووووور


----------



## عمار أخرس (27 أكتوبر 2013)

thank you so much


----------



## muqdad (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hasankn (13 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً


----------



## chanel86 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## jehad_15568 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور يا بسمهندس
اذا فى امكانية اى شرح او كتاب مفيد فى صيانة وتركيب التوربيات


----------



## jehad_15568 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

آسف المفروض باشمهندس


----------



## متعب البقمي (23 يناير 2014)

جزيت خيرا...وكتب الله لك الاجر والتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## kassimali (27 يناير 2014)

best program to control the maintenance process is Maximo


----------



## أبوميسون (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله لكم


----------



## انانانانانانانانا (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله لكم


----------



## seefo_a (14 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر بجد استفدت جدا يا دكتور


----------



## طلالللل (5 مارس 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## aimar66 (13 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد51111 (23 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## emad aelnaby (4 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## sunrise86 (9 أبريل 2014)

مشكووور على مجهوداتك....


----------



## eng_amr20102001 (4 مايو 2014)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبدالعزيز حجازى (31 مايو 2014)

الاخ الكريم شكر الله لكم ونفع بكم وغفر لنا ولكم واجزل الله لكم العطاء


----------



## عبدالعزيز حجازى (31 مايو 2014)

الاخوة الكرام هل من الممكن نماذج دورة مستندية مستخدمه فى عمل لورشة صيانه سيارات ومعدات ثقيلة


----------



## amaralzaidi (4 يونيو 2014)

مشكوووور


----------



## jabbar2000 (9 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alharmi (15 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hady habib (25 يوليو 2014)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## Raje (1 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gearsboy (11 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (16 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفي حجازي ممم (18 أغسطس 2014)

:Maintenance policies

1- failure based ( Reactive
2- time based ( Preventive
3- condition based ( predective
4- risk based ( Proactive
5- total based ( Global


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (13 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وذادك من علمه وفضله


----------



## كريم محمد الجمل (27 سبتمبر 2014)

الله معك


----------



## احمد محمود5050 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamed_ali1981 (3 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس
و كل عام و سيادتك بخير


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (20 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Nada (21 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## nader makhzoum (22 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير....................


----------



## ahmad y s q (9 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد واشكر القائمين على الموقع على توفير كل ما يهم المهندسين من اعمال وخبرات


----------



## اسامةسمير (19 يناير 2015)

thank u


----------



## antr1414 (22 يناير 2015)

مشكور يا سيدى الفاضل


----------



## en4eng (22 يناير 2015)

:28:goo


----------



## رمزة الزبير (2 مارس 2015)




----------



## seefo_a (10 مارس 2015)

استفدت كثيرا جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمدالعوض العباس (28 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس عبدالناصر على هذه الإضافة المميزة ،


----------



## ahmedne80 (19 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسنى النجار (8 أغسطس 2015)

ممكن اى حاجه عن Reliability

وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.احمدرمضان (15 أغسطس 2015)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## Alsenery (23 أغسطس 2015)

:77: جزاك الله كل خير واكرمك في الدارين​:77:


----------



## prey eagle (12 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## مجاهد توتى (3 مارس 2016)

جزاكم الله خير .


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (14 مارس 2016)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mechanic power (15 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## saharmali (19 أبريل 2016)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمر طلعت (24 أبريل 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamed.Ghareeb98 (12 مايو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... وفى أنتظار المزيد من الخبرة والدكاترة الكبار


----------



## كلمة رجل (18 ديسمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## yousefegyp (24 يناير 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طاهر الجزائري (20 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.most (10 أبريل 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## mohamed shnak (24 أبريل 2017)

كل الشكر و التقدير لك اخي الكريم


----------



## aalyarai (24 مايو 2017)

الف شكر على مجهودك الطيب. 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## clever man (13 يوليو 2017)

جزاك الله خيير الجزاء


----------



## ااسماءسيد (3 أغسطس 2017)

للللسبيالالبليسسيسشي


----------



## ااسماءسيد (3 أغسطس 2017)

ؤؤيشسشسيسربييبيسيسي


----------



## ااسماءسيد (3 أغسطس 2017)

شسسشسشصبيبللبسشييسءئش


----------



## ااسماءسيد (3 أغسطس 2017)

صسيشسشييسلبالاغسشصسشلتتع


----------



## ااسماءسيد (3 أغسطس 2017)

بءيبءيسشسشسسشضسسبيش


----------



## ااسماءسيد (3 أغسطس 2017)

ثصثصثصقضصضقفقثثقثق


----------



## ااسماءسيد (3 أغسطس 2017)

صيششضشض


----------



## ااسماءسيد (3 أغسطس 2017)

فبقفثقصضيمككحخهخصتعهخحصنهتحكصسم


----------



## ااسماءسيد (3 أغسطس 2017)

لليبيسسيبسيسسيشسشيبيييبسسيب


----------



## ااسماءسيد (3 أغسطس 2017)

تنتناتلابيبيسسيسشنتنلبييبيبيسيس


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (5 أغسطس 2017)

دمتم موفقين


----------



## روحيم (6 سبتمبر 2017)

شكرا


----------



## saad_aljuboury (19 يناير 2018)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## يحيى زكريا محمود (24 يناير 2018)

موضوع ذو أهمية قصوى للغاية


----------



## اسير الذنوب (12 فبراير 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed eid (15 فبراير 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مراد محسوب (30 أبريل 2018)

ازاى ابدء فى تصميم خطة صيانة وقائية .


----------



## مراد محسوب (6 مايو 2018)

محتاج نموذج لخطة الصيانة الوقائية


----------



## saad_aljuboury (18 أغسطس 2018)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## تكنييك (28 أكتوبر 2018)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## werwer1983 (10 مارس 2019)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## memo star (24 مارس 2019)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed esmail abd (18 يوليو 2019)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saad_aljuboury (27 يوليو 2019)

شكرا للافادة


----------

